# Your Collegiate Connection



## HermanMerman (Mar 23, 2017)

Curious as to whether the sports forum posters are current students or alumni of the colleges/universities they root for?


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 23, 2017)

I did not attend UGA, just a big Dawg fan. My family, and all of my relatives, are all big UGA football fans. UGA football has been apart of my life for as long as I can remember. I follow other UGA sports as well.

How about you?


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 24, 2017)

^^^^^^^  this..... always been a DAWG fan. Born in Athens. Grandmother was a UGA grad as we're my three aunts, 2 uncles and 1 cuz.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 27, 2017)

My alma mater was NAIA and didn't have a football team.

Does that make it okay for me to cheer for the NCAA team of my choice?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 28, 2017)

I got an offer letter from the University of Tennessee when I was 8 years old and in the 3rd grade. My folks took me up there and after the 1st day of classes I threw in the towel cause I was already going backwards and sleeping in classes due to boredom. I had learned to read and write in the 1st grade and they were that far behind. Fast forward 31 years and they are still that far behind.


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 28, 2017)

Born in Miami. My grandfather (RIP) used to take me to games in the Orange Bowl just me and him. College wasn't in the plan for me but I'll always bleed Orange and Green. I now am blessed to be a member of the media and cover them in almost ever sport should I desire. 

My son has already been given verbal acceptance into their music school, one of the best in the country as a freshman trumpet player, so hopefully I'll be sending them money in a few years.


----------



## JSnake (Mar 28, 2017)

Grad-gee-ated magna cum laude from UGA. Family were traditional dawgs fans growing up but I didn't pay much attention until I was 17 or so and figured out what Athens was all about.


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 28, 2017)

Grew up watching the Gators with my grandfather. Been a Gator fan as long as I can remember. Never was a good football team in the state of Georgia anyways...


----------



## alphachief (Mar 28, 2017)

Went to FSU for a couple of years.  Finished my undergrad at UCF when I returned home to start a real estate brokerage with my Dad.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 28, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I got an offer letter from the University of Tennessee when I was 8 years old and in the 3rd grade. My folks took me up there and after the 1st day of classes I threw in the towel cause I was already going backwards and sleeping in classes due to boredom. I had learned to read and write in the 1st grade and they were that far behind. Fast forward 31 years and they are still that far behind.



.......


----------



## chainshaw (Mar 28, 2017)

Grew up in Ohio and was spoon fed Buckeye sports. Most of my family went to Ohio State. I went to Ohio University, but just kept following the Buckeyes.

My wife's family all went to Georgia Tech. Her Step-Dad (RIP) and I had season tickets for years, until his death. I just kept carrying on the tradition and kept the seats. 

At the end of the day, I just love college football.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 28, 2017)

UGA alum Terry B School,  BBA - Accounting, 1975

I did do a 1 year sabbatical at Ga. State. Their B School is much better than UGA's.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 28, 2017)

Dang elfii I missed you by one quarter, three years at UGA, went broke and got BBA and MBA at Lagrange College.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 28, 2017)

I am a papered DAWG!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 28, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Dang elfii I missed you by one quarter, three years at UGA, went broke and got BBA and MBA at Lagrange College.



It took me 6 years at UGA. Partly because of money but mostly because of advanced studies in Partying. I got a doctorate degree in that. It's the strength of my curriculum vitae.


----------



## HermanMerman (Mar 28, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I did not attend UGA, just a big Dawg fan. My family, and all of my relatives, are all big UGA football fans. UGA football has been apart of my life for as long as I can remember. I follow other UGA sports as well.
> 
> How about you?



UGA Alum, BSES - 2008.

I didn't intend to ridicule anyone for being a fan of the school they root for... Just curious.


----------



## chainshaw (Mar 28, 2017)

HermanMerman said:


> UGA Alum, BSES - 2008.
> 
> I didn't intend to ridicule anyone for being a fan of the school they root for... Just curious.



I think its pretty interesting.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 28, 2017)

I pretty sure I came out saying GO!!DAWGS!! from day one


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 28, 2017)

HermanMerman said:


> UGA Alum, BSES - 2008.
> 
> I didn't intend to ridicule anyone for being a fan of the school they root for... Just curious.



It's all good, bro.  

And... GO DAWGS!


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Mar 28, 2017)

My dad(LilburnJoe) went to Tech(Electrical Engineering) and took me to games from when I was about 6 until he passed almost two years ago. Been a die hard Tech fan thanks to him. My brother is a UGA grad, so house divided I guess. Go Jackets!! THWG!!!


----------



## ncman (Mar 28, 2017)

Ex wife is a UGA grad. Moved to Athens from NC for her to attend. They got plenty of my money and equipped her with a degree and a job so she didn't need me anymore. So it all worked out in the end. UGA football for life!!


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 28, 2017)

I got a degree from Georgia Southern on my wall that I paid for but it ain't got my name on it. Got my daughters name on it. My wife went to church with Bear Bryant. So we root for Bama and Georgia Southern. But I do root for Georgia and Georgia Tech. Unless they are playing each other and then its Georgia all the way. I grew up in Mississippi and I will root for LS Who before I will root for Ole Miss. I spent 20 years in the Army and I root for Army over Navy any day.


----------



## weagle (Mar 28, 2017)

Got my business degree via football scholarship at Auburn. Married an Auburn Cheerleader. 2 daughters recently graduated from Auburn.


----------



## mattuga (Mar 28, 2017)

Grew up a Tech fan because everyone cheered for GA at Thanksgiving and someone needed to cheer for GT.  Oddly enough wound up going to both schools but UGA for undergrad and I've bled Red and Black since the acceptance letter came in.  I do always cheer for GT if they aren't playing UGA.  I personally would rather have a larger fan base and don't care if you didn't go to school at UGA  just don't make a fool out of yourself as a fan.  I would definitely cheer for a major college sports team if I didn't go to GA and it would likely have stayed Tech. 

I might would cheer for Satan over Florida.

UGA 2005 - BBA, MGMT
UGA 2006 - BSES, Environmental Economics & MGMT

GT 2011 - Masters in Building Construction



HermanMerman said:


> UGA Alum, BSES - 2008.
> 
> I didn't intend to ridicule anyone for being a fan of the school they root for... Just curious.



Did you take Microeconomic Theory with Michael Wetzstein?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 28, 2017)

I've been a dawg fan all my life. It's a family tradition. Mom, dad, sister, aunt, and cousin all went to UGA.  I did my part to keep the tradition alive.

UGA Alum - BBA in Economics - Class of 2006


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 29, 2017)

weagle said:


> Got my business degree via football scholarship at Auburn. Married an Auburn Cheerleader. 2 daughters recently graduated from Auburn.



Say Hi to Woody Barrett for me


----------



## elfiii (Mar 29, 2017)

mattuga said:


> I might would cheer for Satan over Florida.


----------



## HermanMerman (Mar 29, 2017)

mattuga said:


> Grew up a Tech fan because everyone cheered for GA at Thanksgiving and someone needed to cheer for GT.  Oddly enough wound up going to both schools but UGA for undergrad and I've bled Red and Black since the acceptance letter came in.  I do always cheer for GT if they aren't playing UGA.  I personally would rather have a larger fan base and don't care if you didn't go to school at UGA  just don't make a fool out of yourself as a fan.  I would definitely cheer for a major college sports team if I didn't go to GA and it would likely have stayed Tech.
> 
> I might would cheer for Satan over Florida.
> 
> ...



I did not take his course. I don't recognize his name, but then again those days are still a little hazy.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Mar 31, 2017)

Warnell School of Forestry and Natural Resources  BSFR 2008

I was a Dawg while I was still a glimmer in my daddy's eyes


----------



## Uptonongood (Mar 31, 2017)

LSU, AUBURN, and GEORGIA in that order.  Then ANYONE playing against Alabama.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Apr 4, 2017)

Both my wife and I graduated from FSU. One of my daughters graduated from there. My brother, two SILs, and two BILs graduated from FSU. 
What can I say. Class just runs in our family! 
Actually most all of my family are teachers, and Florida State has an excellent Education Department.
You can hate FSU, but if you've ever been to Tally, you know it is a beautiful area! I wouldn't have minded staying there, but had family and a job waiting in Central Florida.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Apr 4, 2017)

mattuga said:


> Grew up a Tech fan because everyone cheered for GA at Thanksgiving and someone needed to cheer for GT.  Oddly enough wound up going to both schools but UGA for undergrad and I've bled Red and Black since the acceptance letter came in.  I do always cheer for GT if they aren't playing UGA.  I personally would rather have a larger fan base and don't care if you didn't go to school at UGA  just don't make a fool out of yourself as a fan.  I would definitely cheer for a major college sports team if I didn't go to GA and it would likely have stayed Tech.
> 
> I might would cheer for Satan over Florida.





mattuga said:


> MuttUGA
> Iran, The Taliban, ISIS, Russia, Hillary Clinton, and PITA, would all be cheered for buy me if they were in a competition with UF!!!


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Apr 4, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> Born in Miami. My grandfather (RIP) used to take me to games in the Orange Bowl just me and him. College wasn't in the plan for me but I'll always bleed Orange and Green. I now am blessed to be a member of the media and cover them in almost ever sport should I desire.
> 
> My son has already been given verbal acceptance into their music school, one of the best in the country as a freshman trumpet player, so hopefully I'll be sending them money in a few years.



Wow! That's cool TJL. He must be one talented young man to get into their program. BTW trumpets are the only instruments worth being on the field. The rest are just to take up space around the trumpet section!!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 4, 2017)

Grew up a buckeye fan. I did visit there ag school before the family moved down here. Was looking to be a landscape architect. Got here and went to work framing houses with my dad and been in the construction industry ever since. Go Buckeyes


----------



## scooty006 (Apr 5, 2017)

UGA alum, Terry B school.

Grew up a FSU fan, went to a game at Doak in middle school and was hooked on college ball.  Wasn't a Dawg fan until I went to school there.  

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Apr 5, 2017)

I don't post in this forum much but do a bit of trolling in here. Been a Dawg fan my whole life, my little brother got his Doctorate from UGA. Me, I graduated with 2 degrees from ABAC. Yee haw whoa back...........


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 6, 2017)

Born in Ohio lived there until 10 yrs old outside of Cleveland. Didn't start off as a kid, watching college football, but loved the Browns. Went to games at the old Municipal stadium on the shores of Lk Erie. My step Dad was a HS football coach and was very successful winning a state championship one year. I would hang out with the team and get to see OSU coaches show up for recruiting. Fell in love with OSU and have followed them ever since.

After Ohio, I lived in Colorado for awhile then Fl the last 37 years. Started college down here for a short time, but my family business got in the way and I never finished or looked back. Sometimes I wish I went back, but other times I thank God I didn't as I would have probably got hired by some fortune 500 company and been trapped in a cubicle for the rest of my life with set vacation days and corporate CensoredCensored to put up with!!! No offense to any of you in that predicament!!!  Of course there are many days running a business, that I wish I was sitting in a cubicle!!! I guess the grass is always greener across the fence!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2017)

Went to an ACC and then a SEC school both of which never contend but occasionally pull an upset or two.

Taught a UNL for a few years so that is why I scream  Go Big Red


----------



## Howard Roark (Apr 15, 2017)

Grew up 30 miles NE of Athens. 

Ushered UGA games in the mid 70's as a boy scout.  Was ushering in the South upper deck when Alabama came to town in 1976 and the dawgs won 21-0. 

3 time UGA graduate. 

Dawg for life. 

One of the greatest mistakes made by UGA happened when Auburn courted Dooley for head coach and Erik Russell learned that Pat Dye was the leading candidate for the head coaching job. Losing Russell was damaging.


----------



## ugajay (Apr 16, 2017)

UGA Alum- BSES Class of 2010, environmental economics and management.


----------



## HermanMerman (Sep 7, 2017)

ttt...


----------



## weathermantrey (Sep 7, 2017)

I  grew up 20 minutes from Clemson, got my undergrad and master's degrees from Clemson.  Got hired full time working for Clemson straight out of college and have been at it ten years now. My office is situated right in the middle of campus. I also Bought 11 acres and built my forever home about 5 years ago that's 2.5 miles from the football stadium as a crow flies.  

Do I win the thread?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 7, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> I  grew up 20 minutes from Clemson, got my undergrad and master's degrees from Clemson.  Got hired full time working for Clemson straight out of college and have been at it ten years now. My office is situated right in the middle of campus. I also Bought 11 acres and built my forever home about 5 years ago that's 2.5 miles from the football stadium as a crow flies.
> 
> Do I win the thread?



absolutely


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 7, 2017)

Born in Arkansas raised in Louisiana and Georgia. Was a fan of Spurrier, Bobby  Bowden, Joe Paterno. The Bear was a south Arkansas boy too! Liked Notre Dame when Holtz was coaching there after his time at Arkansas. Started paying attention to Auburn when they hired Terry Bowden. SEC football IS the Greatest! I did some time at Louisiana Tech (bulldogs) but didn't become a Georgia fan until after I became a Munson fan while listening at work when the others wanted to listen to the games. This was during Richt's first year. I became a fan of him too but was ready for him to move on before he actually left.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 7, 2017)

No ties. Have just always like Bama ever since i can remember.
Thinking back on why, I think it boils down to my aunt that had down syndrome loved them and i was always around her growing up. 

Enjoy watching college ball in general though. Like any SEC team besides Aubby or Gayters.
Sister got her under grad from UGA, and just graduated with her Doctorate from Auburn this past Summer. Have a cousin the graduated from UGA too.


----------



## fireman401 (Sep 7, 2017)

UGA Bulldog!  First in my family to graduate college and finished up with a BSA in 1988, M.Ed. in 1989, Ed.S. in 1995, and a Doctorate in 2010.  Don't post much here and unfortunately don't get to attend many games.  But I still fly the "G" high, especially with those that got their degrees from other (sometimes questionable) schools.


----------



## lampern (Sep 7, 2017)

I just root for good football games


----------



## rejfoxtrot (Sep 7, 2017)

Georgia Southern Bachelors in IT 2008. I'll have a Masters in IT in from KSU in December. 

Dad, Brother, Uncle, Grandfather, Great Grandfather and several cousins all went to Tech. I've been to well over 50 home games at bobby dodd. So I mainly root for GSU and GaTech. I'll pull for the dawgs everyone once and awhile(like this weekend) but watching a drunk UGA fan throw a glass bottle and hit a pregnant women in the head when I was 11 didn't sit well.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 8, 2017)

*re:*

UGA fan for life!  It is largely because the first college I ever visited was UGA at 6 years old and I guess it left an impression.  My sister and my DIL are graduates too.  But I went to college where there was no football team anyway and UGA for the aforementioned reasons was a natural fit.

Keep up with GA Southern a little too as my son is a graduate!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 8, 2017)

elfiii said:


> It took me 6 years at UGA. Partly because of money but mostly because of advanced studies in Partying. I got a doctorate degree in that. It's the strength of my curriculum vitae.




I majored in partying in undergrad, but sadly, had to minor during L school.  Me and Mr. Cooper out on 78 were great buds and the surprise visits by Lewis Grizzard were awesome.  Ol' Kenny Rogers showed up a time or two looking for his construction crew.  I cried when I heard they closed!  

I have a confession to make, I also hold a degree from UF L school.  It was the worst fall ever, until Herschel ran those gaturds flatter than a pancake at Jacksonville.  After I collected my winnings, no *******s wanted to talk football with me anymore.  

Go DAWGS!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 8, 2017)

I mostly read this forum, and hardly ever post. My step father went to Greer and then on to Clemson, so I've been a Clemson fan since he married my mom about 27 years ago. I was 12.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 8, 2017)

My family was from the Midwest, so I picked up my Dad's fandom of Michigan and Wisconsin. I've since cooled a bit on Michigan, but still root for the Badgers whenever the opportunity arises. I've also got him to thank for my dislike for all things Ohio State, and Penn State related.

Went to school myself at Jacksonville State University. Was in the band in high school, and saw their's (The Marching Southerners) at contest we were at, they blew me away. It was just something I had to be part of. Graduated December of '09, and didn't really start following their football team again until a couple of years ago when I discovered that between ESPN3 and the Ohio Valley Conference Digital Network, I could stream all of the games. It didn't hurt that they had just hired a new coach, and the program was really starting to take off.

Also, there was something that just irked me about all of my friends who went to JSU still insisting on claiming Auburn and UA Tuscaloosa, etc. We had a good program, and were competing for FCS titles, and they couldn't care less. Something about that just made me want to double down on following the Gamecocks.

In state, I've got friends that are die-hard for UGA, and some that are die-hard for Tech. I'm happy to watch/root for either, I just have to be careful about the company I'm keeping at the time.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 9, 2017)

Auburn is just down the road about a half hour from my hometown. Lots of friends and family have went there. I was gonna go to grad school there until life changed things. Partied there in college with my fraternity and with other friends. Use their vet school on occasion. We like to go there for shopping . Etc 
First college game I went to was an auburn game I was like 8 years old.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm in Junior college now, had a couple of small offers but small football just ain't worth it to me, but been a UGA fan for life. Hopefully trying to get into their pharmacy school in the next year or so


----------



## Beartrkkr (Sep 12, 2017)

Bachelor's & Master's from Clemson. 
Was at the game last Saturday vs. Auburn.  The journey to and from the stadium was very distracting at times when walking with the family and several pairs of cut off jean shorts (that would make Daisy Dukes blush) were walking just in front of me...not sure they could have been much shorter in the back and still have pockets on them.  

My son's a Freshman there and I envy him...there's a lot of talent on and off the field.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 12, 2017)

I went to Ga Southern and KSU but my Dad was a UGA grad in the early 50's and started taking me to UGA games in the late 60's.


----------

